# Bose Stock Audio System



## QuickNick7486 (Jul 29, 2005)

Has anyone fooled around with their audio systems yet? I for one would NEVER touch my stock sound of the BOSE since it's already a high performing system. Just wanted to know if anyone added additional or a totally new sound system.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i don't think the bose system on the se-r is that great... if your ears are used to clear sound and clear bass i don't think the stock set up does a good job... i had the bose system from factory on my 04' and two months later i did a full stereo overhaul.. i don't think there is anything left from factory not even the cables that go to the tweeters..
i just don't think is enough..
even with two 12 inch JLs two amps and pioneers all around is enough.


----------



## 05altser (Feb 12, 2006)

*RE: BOSE Blows*

Hey

I removed all the BOSE components as soon as I could afford to. It's not bad if your not into real car audio.

I replaced mine with the following:

- JL Audio ZR Component 6x9's up front and back powered by a JL 450/5 (150RMS x2 for the front and 75RMS x2 for the back)
- JL Audio ZR 12" sub with JL 500/1 mono block amp
- Alpine head unit with Ipod 2.0

I spend alot of my time driving, and plan to drive this car for 3 years so the it was well worth the investment for me. Sounds amazing - blows the BOSE system out of the door.

-P


----------



## Sunindxb (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I imported a 2003 Pathy SE - Leather with Bose Package to UAE (Dubai). Unfortunately, during its trip, some sailor loved the music system & decided to elope with it.. Don't even think how.. 

This has left me without a music system & Bose speakers still around. 

My options:
Case 1 - Hunt down a New/Used OEM Bose music system from the US.
Guess you all would disagree

Case 2 Buy a New Music System and run it on Bose Speakers
A. I tried plugging a CD player into the rack. But the Bose speakers don’t start off. The power is there but volume isnt. The audio system works on other speakers & the Bose speakers works when connected at the Speaker’s end connector. I suspect the connectors here but before I do that a audio wiring diagram would help.
B. Does the Bose speakers require a amplifier. The current output from the music system is 40W –RMS

Case 3. Chuck off Bose and Install a new system
A. With a heavy heart, I could do this but is there any way to control the new music system with the audio controls on the steering?. Is there a compatible model available.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

Sunindxb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I imported a 2003 Pathy SE - Leather with Bose Package to UAE (Dubai). Unfortunately, during its trip, some sailor loved the music system & decided to elope with it.. Don't even think how..
> 
> ...




Yeah for "case 3" most audio shops give you the option for keeping your sterring wheel controls, it just picks into your pocket a little bit more


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

well i got focal component system for the front but........no amp yet and plus the focal do not fit in the factory mounts so you have to get spacers. but i know they sound good.


----------



## oneredjet (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone added an amp to the stock Bose system? I like the sound of the Bose but want to my amp and subs. Does anyone know how to do it with the stock setup?


----------



## jusalaoboy (Dec 5, 2007)

i have an alpine mrp450 powerin a 12" mtx 4500 usin my stock bose..... 
ppl were actually impressed on how it sounds


----------



## tat2artist253 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Added to stock bose*



oneredjet said:


> Has anyone added an amp to the stock Bose system? I like the sound of the Bose but want to my amp and subs. Does anyone know how to do it with the stock setup?


Yes when I first got my SE-R I first added 2 Memphis M3 Mojo 12's with a 1000D to each using a line output converter coming off of the speaker wires on the bose amp in the trunk. Worked fine. But if your in to sound quality, you will need to change your HU. I did


----------

